# Camping Target



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I setup a can on Friday to take random shots at. I took about twenty shots at it over the course of the weekend (whenever mine and the next campsite was empty) I hit it twice all weekend shooting from that picnic table. 40 meters! I can't imagine Torstens distances.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I know right! Going past 20m is pushing it for me, besides even if I could zone in at a target that far, my fingers couldn't handle the tension needed to project the ammo that far.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

132 FT. not to shabby.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

40 Meters - To me that's a longg shot, I'd be happy to hit 10% at that range.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Stupid picture didn't load.


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow great shooting!
Just be careful in public camp sites. I remember someone on here got their slingshot confiscated by "park authorities" at a public camp site. Just to get it back after some time with a lot of fork hit on it!!!! Apparently someone who didn't know how to shoot was shooting it while it was in protected custody....


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ridiculous distance there! Great job!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

long distance is a challenge , a park i used to go to had a softball field with center field measured at 320 feet. there is a scoreboard to the left of it on the other side of the fence (no im not shooting at the scoreboard) and about 40 feet further there was a tree trunk, no branches, just a trunk. i used to stand at home plate and shoot rocks or marbles at the tree trunk . on a good day i was about 50/50 . side winds were a challenge, you could see the wind move your ammo like a curve ball . i miss that park now .


----------



## valkerie (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice one, distance really shows if your accurate or not....!
I've been messing about with longer ranges after seeing a video of Torsten shooting. I was getting a 2 ft group at 80yds with a few hits on my 9 inch round biscuit tin. I'm very new to all this but found butterfly is the way to go with longer ranges.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I feel like over 30-40 m, butterfly is the only way. Otherwise you're using your bottom fork as an aiming reference (or anchoring on your Adams apple)


----------

